# Installazione senza CD

## oleo

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un problema: dovrei installare gentoo su un notebook privo di CD-ROM e che non è in grado di effettuare il boot da cd-rom esterno.

L'idea è quella di smontare il disco, collegarlo ad un altro PC mediante un adattatore USB che possiedo e tramite quel pc preparare l'installazione del sistema. Scollegare quindi il disco e terminare l'installazione sul portatile.

E' fattibile? E se si, come procedere?

Fabio.

----------

## lucapost

Il mio consiglio è quello di fare un boot del netbook da usb, ad esempio con SystemRescueCD, e quindi procedere all'installazione di gentoo da quel supporto.

----------

## oleo

Purtroppo è un portatile vecchio e non effettua alcun boot da USB. La strada del boot da USB è già stata tentata a fondo senza successo. Il bios sembra essere predisposto per effettuare un boot da FLOPPY usb esterno. Non ho un lettore floppy per tentare, ma con le chiavette non c'è verso di farlo funzionare purtroppo.

----------

## lucapost

Immagino che sul disco sia presente una qualche versione di windows, ci sono alcune distro linux che possono essere installate direttamente da windows, ed esempio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide.

Potresti provare ad installare prima una distro linux binaria, magari anche più leggera di ubuntu, con questo metodo. Successivamente installi gentoo a partire da questa prima installazione.

----------

## k01

l'idea del smontare disco, montarlo su un altro e poi rimetterlo sull'originale è buona e funziona, l'ho fatto un paio d'anni fa personalmente e ha funzionato alla grande. scompatti lo stage3, installi un kernel, lo configuri in modo generico, magari con genkernel sei facilitato, o comunque fai attenzione a inserire il supporto al controller pata di entrambi i computer, e dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## oleo

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Immagino che sul disco sia presente una qualche versione di windows, ci sono alcune distro linux che possono essere installate direttamente da windows, ed esempio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide.
> 
> Potresti provare ad installare prima una distro linux binaria, magari anche più leggera di ubuntu, con questo metodo. Successivamente installi gentoo a partire da questa prima installazione.

 

Da bravo affezionato gentoo non mi ero guardato intorno!  :Smile: 

L'idea di ubuntu non è male, anche perchè vorrei solo un pc per navigare su internet. Sopra c'è un xp che ormai è morto! 6 anni senza formattare mai... lascio alla vostra libera immaginazione ogni altro commento!  :Smile:  [PS: quanto adoro linux!]

Direi che proverò con ubuntu da windows, e se non va torno all'idea originale seguendo i consigli di "The Extremer".

Grazie ragazzi,

Fabio.

----------

